
Ask HN: How do you generate your changelogs? - 5_minutes
Manually, by markdown or do you have a dedicated app, or via some github solution?
======
accordionclown
my impression is that changelogs have become old-fashioned.

everyone thinks merely putting stuff on github is sufficient.

i think that's silly. but it seems to be what people think.

